# old Dr Pepper bottle



## rblack (Sep 20, 2009)

I would like to know if anybody has ever seen a bottle like this?
 A 1972 Dr Pepper bottle with a string of glass running through it.The bottle was made this way in the factory.Would this bottle be worth any thing?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 20, 2009)

Charlie & REDMatthews are gonna like that one!


----------



## cc6pack (Sep 20, 2009)

it's called a bird swing, considered flaw not damage. A DP collector may pay a small premium for it?


----------

